# removal of essure



## alisan (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know what procedure code you would use for "removal of essure" and if insurance companies cover this? Thank you!


----------



## Thouvenel (Oct 1, 2014)

Removed hysteroscopic?  Why was it removed?


----------

